# learning to checker



## skeeter (Aug 28, 2008)

I am currently learning to checker weapon stocks!:) Does anyone know any books on how to do this? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 29, 2008)

skeeter said:


> I am currently learning to checker weapon stocks!:) Does anyone know any books on how to do this? Any help is appreciated!



Here's and article I found. 

http://www.outdoorlife.com/article/D-I-Y-Projects/Refinish-Your-Rifle's-Stock


----------



## skeeter (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## x SF med (Sep 2, 2008)

Try this one too:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_checker_a_gun_stock


----------



## skeeter (Sep 3, 2008)

lol Thanks!:doh:


----------

